# A little help please.



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been a long-time Netflix DVD user and just added streaming. I've noticed that while I seem to get all of the Netflix genres and titles on my computer, what I get downstairs on the living room TV is limited. For example a specific genre only shows 75 titles or a show may only list a limited number of episodes on the TV, but the computer has many more. Often the genre lists will freeze up specifically new releases. Never a problem on the computer, just the TV.

I'm using Belkin N600 router, a Netgear WNC2001 Universal WiFi adapter which goes into a Samsung BD-D5100 Blu-Ray player with a wired network connection. Am I correct that the problem is there? Would I be better using a streaming device like a Roku?

I have to add that this is my first venture into streaming and the router and adapter were gifts from my wife who has been pushing me to go that route. She followed the advise of a salesperson at Best Buy. Thanks.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

You should have exactly the same access to the entire Netflix streaming catalog regardless of the device you are connecting with. The 'menus' may look different on each device, however. Netflix has a few different API's and each manufactured device you are using to connect to Netflix may be using a different one. The only difference should be the 'look and feel' however.

[["I'm using Belkin N600 router, a Netgear WNC2001 Universal WiFi adapter which goes into a Samsung BD-D5100 Blu-Ray player with a wired network connection."]]

I'm a little confused as to how you are connecting to Netflix from your TV. Assuming it's the Samsung blu-ray player and it's built in Netflix app, why do you have a wireless adapter connected to a wired device?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, you should consider a Roku, BTW they have some Fathers day sales coming up over at Roku.com 
good luck


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. All is okay. I didn't realize that there might be a different "look" to the screen depending on the device. It works, so I'm happy. I think I am going to get a Roku in the near future.


----------

